# Attributes of French vs American



## Waldo (Nov 2, 2005)

Any suggested good reading/resources on the attributes of each type oak and it's influence on a partivcular type of wine?


----------



## Curt (Nov 2, 2005)

Here's one on oaking in general. http://www.grapestompers.com/articles/oak_wine.htm


----------



## Hippie (Nov 2, 2005)

That is a nice tutorial, but it says nothing about using cubes, beans, staves, etc. 


I will look on the Sta-Vin website.


http://www.stavin.com/*Edited by: Hippie *


----------



## masta (Nov 2, 2005)

I posted this one some time ago and it gives a overview of the difference between American and French oak. I know they are talking about barrels but I would think using cubes would mimic the same qualities.


http://www.robertmondavi.com/WineFacts/oakBarrel.asp


Here is a new one with more info:


 [url]http://www.enologyinternational.com/americanvsfrenchoak/amer icanvsfrenchoak.html[/url]


*Edited by: masta *


----------



## Hippie (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks Masta!


----------



## bilbo-in-maine (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks masta!


----------



## masta (Nov 2, 2005)

Hey this forum is like Radio Shack...you got questions we got answers!!!


----------



## Hippie (Nov 2, 2005)




----------

